# Alter GT Stahlrahmen Ein Neuaufbau



## ad-mh (31. März 2011)

Eigentlich suchte ich ein Gebrauchsrad für den täglichen Einsatz. Es sollte wieder ein GT werden. 
Bei e..y kleinanzeigen fand ich dann dieses abgewirtschaftete Stück. 
Ich habe es für 35 EUR ohne weiteres Verhandeln gekauft und noch eine Tüte alter Teile dazubekommen. 
Erst einmal habe ich die montierte Magura Hydro Stop Mountain 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514566

entfernt, da sie nicht gerade passend an den U-Brake Sockel hinten montiert war. Der Vorbesitzer hat die Bremshalterung umgedreht und aufgefeilt. Dennoch passt es nicht. Die Bremsbacken kommen nicht an die Felge heran. Ein paar Feilenstriche mehr und die Halterung der Magura wäre defekt.

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage ob jemand etwas zum Modell oder Alter des Rahmens sagen kann. Ich vermute anhand der Bezeichnung 90 04 unter dem Tretlager, dass der Rahmen 1990 gefertigt wurde. Die Decals scheinen mir komplett zu sein. Eigenartigerweise fehlt die Typenbezeichnung.

Wer weiß Näheres?


----------



## ad-mh (31. März 2011)

... und noch ein Foto.
Der Rahmen sieht noch grausig aus. Vieles ist aber Dreck und Kleber. Der "Diesel" Aufkleber kommt als erstes weg.

EDIT:
Die Rahmenbezeichnung ist T90 04   008 0010
Der Bremszug ist im Oberrohr innen verlegt, wie gesagt ein U-Brake Sockel hinten und kein gelöteter Gegenhalter.
Die Rahmenhöhe ist nach GT Bemaßung 16".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigo (31. März 2011)

Na dann mal ran und viel Spass  und gutes Gelingen.
Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. 
Hab selbst ein paar Projekte vor in nächster Zeit und mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es das hier öffentlich zu machen und den einen oder anderen guten Tip zu bekommen.

Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo


----------



## cleiende (31. März 2011)

Die Aufkleber, auch wenn es keine Rahmendecals sind, passen zu 1990 ("Citroen"-Logo). Rahmenmaterialaufkleber ist auch schon weg, korrekt?


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2011)

Vermutlich tatsächlich ein Modell aus der 90er oder 91er Modellpallette. '89 hatte es den Einlass für den hinteren Bremszug noch auf er anderen Seite und integrierte Klemmung der Stütze. '92 dann schon Groove Tube - allerdings nur die Topmodelle, glaube ich. 
Leider sieht der Lack eher nach Sprühdose (?) oder recht verwittert und nicht nach Originallack aus, der würde dir wahrscheinlich am ehesten eine Erkenntnis bringen. Schau ggf. mal in Sitz- bzw. Steuerrohr nach Lackresten. Oder, falls du ihn sowieso neu lackieren willst, Verdünner oder Aceton zur Hand und mal eine Stelle "freilegen". Oder halt an unauffälliger Stelle. 
Aufschlussreich könnte vielleicht der Zugeinlass (schade, dass du den nicht nutzt) am Oberrohr sein, da gab es eine Version mit ein- bzw. angelötetem Röhrchen und diese "integrierte", leider weiß ich nicht welche Modelle welche Version hatten. Und vielleicht das nackte Gewicht.

Ansonsten kannst du dich mal durch den Rahmennummernthread förstern. 
Aber vielleicht weiss die ein oder andere graue Forumseminenz noch etwas, nur Geduld! 

*EDITh sagt:* 1" oder 1 1/8" Steuerrohr?


----------



## ad-mh (31. März 2011)

Tja, der Lack ist besser als er aussieht. Keine Kratzer, kein Rost und nur ein paar Fehlstellen. Allerdings sind reichlich Schmoder, Kleberreste und Fett vorhanden. Im Sattelrohr ist nicht einmal Flugrost. Der Lacknebel dort ist jedenfalls rot.
Die Gabel scheint noch Originallack zu haben. Es sind noch die Aufkleber des Händlers "Robin's Radshop" drauf. Robin meint, er habe damals auch rote Stahl GT verkauft (ach, tatsächlich  ).

Der Rohrsatzaufkleber fehlt. Ich habe alle vorhandenen Aufkleber abfotografiert.
Der Rahmen wird, wenn es kein Originallack ist, ohnehin durch einen befreundeten Autolackierer neu lackiert. 
Waren die Decals früher mit Klarlack überlackiert?

Falls ich neu lackieren lasse ist die Frage nur, welche Modelle und welche Farbtöne zum Rahmen passen und welche Decals ich passend bekommen kann (Hilfeaufruf an das Forum).
Die Kabelführung im Oberrohr wird später noch genutzt. Mir fehlt im Moment schlicht noch die U-Brake. Der Aufbau ist im Moment nur ein Test ob der Rahmen gerade ist (er ist es). 

Die Gabel hat innen 25,5mm also 1 1/8". Das Sattelrohr hat 26,8mm. Lässt sich daraus der Rohrsatz oder das Modell ableiten?

Welche U-Brake Modell war im Originalzustand montiert?

Noch ein paar Details:
Das Schaltauge ist nicht austauschbar und es sind Ösen für Gepäckträger vorhanden. Die Kabelführung im Oberrohr ist nur einfach, leider kein Groove Tube.

Erst einmal habe ich mehr Fragen als Antworten. Ich hoffe, das kann man ändern. 

Suche:
passende U-Brake und 
Cable Crosser für Stahlrahmen


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. April 2011)

Kabelführung im Oberrohr hatte 90´das Timberline (Lackierung war Dunkelblau mit schwarzen Sprengeln) und das Tequesta (Leicht Orange mit schwarzen Sprengeln). Evtl. hatte das Karakoram 90 auch noch den Bremszug im Oberrohr, 89 wars noch so.


----------



## ad-mh (1. April 2011)

Ich vermute, dass das Rad ursprünglich ein Karakoram war. Laut Katalog von 1990 war das Rad mit Deore LX ausgestattet. 
Als ich das Rad bekommen habe, waren die meisten Teile immer noch LX.

Dann ist das Rad aber sorgfältig entlackt worden. Ein rotes Modell habe ich in den Katalogen nicht gefunden.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Avalanche, Karakoram und Tequesta in 1990 den gleichen Rahmen hatten, anders lackiert waren und sich ansonsten nur in der Ausstattung unterschieden haben.

LX U-Brake und Cable Crosser bekomme ich von Nikolai (vielen Dank auch).

Eine Frage habe ich vorerst noch:
Der Außenzug der HR-Bremse verläuft wohl nur bis zum Oberrohr und nicht durch das Oberrohr. Einen Zuggegenhalter gibt es wohl nicht.

Was ist ein "Liner", den man zum Schutz durch das Oberrohr zieht, so wie in diesem Thread
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406309
erwähnt? Ein Teflonschlauch?


----------



## Kruko (1. April 2011)

Es wird Dir keiner genau sagen können um welches Modell es sich genau handelt. Also denk nicht drüber nach und bau Dir ein schönes Stadtrad auf.


----------



## ad-mh (1. April 2011)

Das ist so schon in Ordnung. Ich richte mich danach, welche Decals ich bekommen kann. Mal sehen ob Tomasius sich auf meine PN meldet. Auch mein Pantera benötigt noch Decals.


----------



## redsandow (1. April 2011)

bessere bilder vom rahmen würden aber grundsätzlich die bestimmung erleichtern.
der übergang von sitzrohr zum oberrohr ist eher 91(mit diesen beulen)und T9012 hab ich als rhnr. beim 91 avalanche
90 team avalanche tange concept tubing
90 avalanche tange prestige tubing
90 karakoram k2 (91 als elite)tange double butted seamless tubing
90 karakoram tange double butted tubing
90 tequesta tange double butted tubing
alle mit integrierter sattelstützenklemmung
91 modelle gleiches material wie die 90ger aber ohne integrierte klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. April 2011)

Am Rahmengewicht könntest Du zumindenst den Unterschied Timberline -Rest feststellen.
Der Timberline hat locker über 3kg.


----------



## ad-mh (4. April 2011)

Ich werde bessere Fotos einstellen. Welchen Bildausschnitt hättet Ihr gerne?
Das Sattelrohr ist oben nur geschlitzt also ohne integrierer Klemmung.
Das Sattelrohr ist übrigens doppelt konifiziert:
Oben und unten 30,5mm, mitte 29,8mm (mit Lack).

Nebenbei:
Irgendjemand hat mir gerade ein GT Pantera aus erster Hand für 100EUR vor der Nase weggeschnappt (Schutzbleche, U-Brake, gefederte Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme u.a. mit GT Logo und Starrgabel waren im Preis inbegriffen). Hoffentlich ist das Rad wenigstens im Forum gelandet.


----------



## ad-mh (15. April 2011)

So,

damit der Rahmen auf die Straße kommt (da gehört er schließlich hin), habe ich ihn vorerst mit Resten aus der Kiste veredelt.

Geplante Änderungen:
- Austausch Bremsgriff rechts
- Abschleifen der Zähne des Abschlussritzels
- Griffe für den Lenker

Danke an Oldman für die U-Brake. 

Nun muss ich sehen, dass ich die Teile für den Neuaufbau bekomme. Erst wenn alles da ist, bekommt der Rahmen neuen Lack.

ad-mh


----------



## redsandow (17. April 2011)

das Timberline hat laut 91katalog noch keine vertical dropouts.doppelt konifiziertes sattelrohr und das oberrohr schaut auch konifiziert aus im steuerrohr bereich (oder täusche ich mich?)


----------



## Deleted 112231 (17. April 2011)

Ist das eine UG-Kassettennabe? Wenn ja, kannst du anstelle des Abschlussritzels auch einen Konterring von einem Innenlager nehmen. 

Hab ich so problemlos an mehreren SSP-Umbauten.


----------



## ad-mh (17. April 2011)

Ja, der Rohrsatz ist konifiziert. Das Timberline scheidet damit und auch wegen des Rahmengewichts aus.
Es ist einer der "restlichen" Rahmen (s.o. GT-Sassy). 
Avalanche, Karakoram oder Tequesta.

Ich habe mich mal durchs Netz gewühlt. Die drei Rahmen haben sich in dem Baujahr nur durch die Lackierung unterschieden. 

Wie oben schon angesprochen ist der Rahmen eindeutig nachlackiert. Als ich die Magura hinten demontiert habe, waren die Anlötteile für die U-Brake lackiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

